# The Next All State Commercial



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2017)

GoPro Stolen by a Bald Eagle and Carried to Nest

Soaring Camera, July 7, 2017, and we were there to cover it.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2017)

Do you mean Allstate?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

Mehhh... his framing was lousy, needed a few more scene changes, and the sound track?  Bleah!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Mehhh... his framing was lousy, needed a few more scene changes, and the sound track?  Bleah!



Bad sound track? That's pretty good violin playing by a bald eagle if you ask me.  And _in flight_, too!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Mehhh... his framing was lousy, needed a few more scene changes, and the sound track?  Bleah!
> ...


Yeah, but it wasn't like it was new or unique...


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



What?  You expect bald eagles to _compose _as well?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

480sparky said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > 480sparky said:
> ...


Dude... it's less than 70 seconds of video; is that really asking too much????????


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 7, 2017)

tirediron said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



But.... wouldn't the eagles, like,... kinda,.... sort of,..... need to know in advance they were going to be internet stars?


----------



## tirediron (Jul 7, 2017)

Semantics!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## table1349 (Jul 7, 2017)

snowbear said:


> View attachment 142894


Well Duh.... tirediron is Canadian you know.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2017)

Wait a minute... and yeah I came back and looked at this again... lol

What is the eagle picking up?? I'd thought it supposedly had picked up the Go Pro in its beak but it looks like a small fish... so how is the video recording from underneath the eagle....?? I don't see it picking up anything with its talons, where'd it get the camera? or am I missing something? (besides possibly the obvious, my mind...)


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Wait a minute... and yeah I came back and looked at this again... lol
> 
> What is the eagle picking up?? I'd thought it supposedly had picked up the Go Pro in its beak but it looks like a small fish... so how is the video recording from underneath the eagle....?? I don't see it picking up anything with its talons, where'd it get the camera? or am I missing something? (besides possibly the obvious, my mind...)



There's two eagles involved. One snarfs down the (bait) fish, and the second one picks up the camera.

If you stop the video at 17 seconds, you can clearly see the first enjoying his free lunch, and the talons of the second one on the right side of the frame.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 8, 2017)

Oh I see, the yellow off to the right. So what's to say the Go Pro wasn't strapped to its leg?? lol Why not set up another/other cameras to record the eagle picking up the Go Pro? I want proof! lol pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 8, 2017)

One got a free lunch, and other got a small plastic box.  I am sure he was pissed off.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 8, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> One got a free lunch, and other got a small plastic box.  I am sure he was pissed off.



But he can sell that small plastic box on ebay or Craigslist for a couple hundred bucks easy!


----------



## benhasajeep (Jul 9, 2017)

We have Bald Eagles around us.  See them every now and then when out in the yard.  If I set out bait though (not even sure that would be legal either), the crows would be on it in no time.  When I put trash out by the curb, I have to make sure the lids are on good and tight.  Or the crows will make a mess.


----------

